# Sound only coming out one side



## Xquizite (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi, I have started having a problem with my sound card. One day, the sound randomly stopped working in one of my ear-pieces in my stereo headset. Also, it does the same thing when I have my monitor speakers plugged in.

I noticed that when I have the audio jack plugged halfway in, it is fine but I don't think the sound is best like that.

Would this be a sound card hardware problem? I have an onboard Realtek sound card, and I have tried updating the AC'97 Audio codecs and drivers, but I still only get sound from one side when my audio jack is fully plugged in.

Any suggestions?


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

sounds like the cards gone bust, as with another realtek onboard card, like usual id suggest buying a cheap pci card and sticking that in.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Last time this happened to me, replacing the sound card was the fix.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

yeah its usually the best fix when it comes to realtek onboard, think i picked up a pci for under £8 ($16).


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Most likely you just have a faulty plug on your sound card. when you first plug in your head set or your speakers the left right channels "short" for a split second allowing both speakers to output sound, this is only proving that your speakrs/ headset hasn't got the problem.
one of the pins inside the socket on your soundcard isn't making contact, probably broken. I would suggest that you either buy a new card, buy a socket and replace it, or if you have an old card in your trash box, get a tech to remove and swap it. If you don't use your mic or line-in you could even get a tech to swap them leaving the broken socket out. ( I did that with my daughters card after she lost output!)
BTW, most times this damage is done by hanging heavy leads and adapters on the socket ... far better you use a right angled socket (DIY time) so that there is no long leverage to pressurise the contacts inside the socket.

something like this


----------



## Xquizite (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah, after having my computer off for a long time then turning it on again, the sound is fine and it comes out both speakers/headphones for like 5-10 minutes and then it will randomly terminate on one side of the speaker or headphone.

I've been meaning to buy a new sound card anyway so I will probably just find a cheap but decent sound card and use that.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

id say its probably the best and easiest option. it would be so much easier on my account...probably cheaper than using a technician etc aswell, most of the cheap pci cards are goodish quality now, definately up to the standards of an onboard realtek one.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

scottydont2841 said:


> id say its probably the best and easiest option. it would be so much easier on my account...probably cheaper than using a technician etc aswell, most of the cheap pci cards are goodish quality now, definately up to the standards of an onboard realtek one.


As a techie, I resent that remark ...:grin: 

it's one card for him, one card for me , 

the broken one in the scrap box to be fixed later 

plus labour charge, plus taxes , 

plus a tip for good behaviour!:wave:


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Sounds like a bad solder joint on the speaker jack. 
Not sure how good you are with a soldering iron. This will involve removing the motherboard and resoldering were the jack connects to the board. If this does not work, the jack will have to be replaced. 
Still think the best bet is to add a sound card.

PS:don't forget to disable the onboard sound if you add a sound card.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Terrister said:


> Sounds like a bad solder joint on the speaker jack.
> Not sure how good you are with a soldering iron. This will involve removing the motherboard and resoldering were the jack connects to the board. If this does not work, the jack will have to be replaced.
> Still think the best bet is to add a sound card.
> 
> PS:don't forget to disable the onboard sound if you add a sound card.



Although you can't rule it out, it's unlikely. 
The way cards are made means that lost of solder was used on the jack, and if you've never tried to remove one (without damaging the board) you may not understand that. PC stuff isn't built like they used to make TV's!

Most frequently, apart from constant jacking,unjacking to fit different audio cables, its the weight of the cable or an added extension to accomodate the old 5mm headphone jack, that causes the problems. The leverage and constant changes damages the internal contacts.
better to buy or make an extension lead that will only plug in /out to your card once every couple of years and have a convenient socket at the front of your PC to do a quick swap. You might even find a switch over box to do it for you rather than damage the more expensive end of your computer gear


----------

